# Spinnrute



## EgoZocker (12. März 2005)

Also ich möchte mit eine Spinnrute zulegen und damit am Main auf Hecht und Zander angeln. Ich schwanke zwischen folgenden Ruten:

1.Shimano Catana Spinning 2,7m  20-50g

2. Spro Prion CF Spinning 2,7m  30-60g


Welche soll ich nehmen?

reicht eine Rolle mit der Schnurfassung von 0,30/100m aus?


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Die Ruten habe ich selbt nicht im Vergleich .. die Catana habe ich mal mit 240 cm kennengelernt, macht einen vernünftigen Eindruck, ist etwas steif in der Aktion ...


aber zu der Rolle: 
Mit der Schnufassung scheint es mir eine 2000 Größe zu sein, die ist mir von der Stabilität her für Hecht zu windig, wenn es nicht eine Qualitätsspule (meist dann höhere Presiklasse) ist.
Ebenfalls ist der Spulenkern zu klein, was sich in der Wurfweite negativ auswirkt.
Die Schnurfassung würde mir nie ausreichen! Mit welchem Durchmesser willst du denn fischen? Aber denke daran, dass du evtl. weit auswirft und der Fisch auch noch abziehen wird. Und wenn du Mono drauf hast, wirst du ab und zu mal ein paar Meter abschneiden, weil die Schnur Abriebserscheinungen aufweist, spätestens dann aber geht dir die Schnur beim Drill bald aus ...#h


----------



## dorschhai (12. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Ich würde dir für die Rolle auf jeden Fall geflochtene empfehlen. Hast du schon eine passende Rolle (wenn ja, welche) oder willst du dir noch eine holen? Eine Schnurfassung 100 m 30'er halte ich für ZU WENIG!


----------



## EgoZocker (12. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Ich möchte mir erst eine Rolle zulegen.
Bei den Ruten geht es mir eher um das Wurfgewicht, da ich gehört habe, dass 20-50g auf Hechte zu wenig ist |kopfkrat


----------



## dorschhai (12. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Nö finde ich nicht. Meine Spinnrute die vorwiegend mit schweren Wobblern fische hat auch ein Wurfgewicht von 20-50 gr und ich bin voll zufrieden damit. Die geeigntsten Köder lassen sich damit werfen und die Hechte machen im Drill mörderisch Spass, lassen sich aber auch jederzeit kontrollieren. Mein Tipp: Bleib in dem Wurfgewichtsbereich. 
Wie viel möchtest du denn für eine Rolle ausgeben?


----------



## Mr.Teeq (12. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

@ egozocker

also mein bruder und ich haben beide die catana und sind damit sehr zufrieden, wir angeln auch im main und da kann ich dir wirklich nur die 3 meter version empfehlen, da man mit dieser insbesondere den gufi besser führen kann da es am main ja bekanntlich meist steinige ufer und büsche hat! und schön steif/hart ist sie auch dass man das richtige feeling beim twistern hat!


----------



## EgoZocker (12. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Für die Rolle möchte ich etwa 40-50€ ausgeben.


----------



## Regentaucher (13. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Eine Prima Spinnrolle ist die Mitchell 300X - Schnurfassung 200m / 0,30mm!

Eine sehr zuverlässige Rolle mit der ich selbst schon seit Jahren fische...

Kostenpunkt Eur 29,95 #6


----------



## EgoZocker (13. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Die Rolle ist ja preiswert!
Also wenn du mit der zufrieden bist, dann scheint sie ja ihren Preis wert zu sein!


----------



## dorschhai (13. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Die Mitchell kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen. Gerade für den Anfang. Auch mit Geflochtener kommt sie relativ gut klar (ein Kumpel von mir hat auch ne 300X). Da kann ich nur sagen: Gut und Günstig!


----------



## EgoZocker (13. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von folgender Rolle:
Dragon Millenium Pro FD820iT und fasst 180m/30mm
Kostenpunkt: 30€


----------



## mr.pink79 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Hallo

Ich will nicht noch ein neues Thema aufmachen da ich auch nach ner Spinnruten-rollenkombination suche.
Ich suche Rute&Rolle fürs mittlere Spinnfischen. 
Die Rolle ist mir am wichtigsten.Ich will so ungefähr 100€ ausgeben(zusammen)
und mit 15er Fireline fischen.
Die Rute sollte ne 2,70m zweiteilige  sein. Hat jemand von euch eine gute Kombination die er weiterempfehlen könnte?
danke im Voraus


----------



## Adrian* (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

YAD Cleveland in wg bis 60 oder 70g.

Rolle würde ich zum spinnfischen nur die 3000er oder 4000er mit ca.12er bis 18er oder 20er geflochtenen nehmen!


----------



## EgoZocker (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Die Mithcel 300 X wird oft ohne Ersatzspule angeboten.
Ist das schlimm oder geht Spinnfischen oft auch ohne Ersatzspule?
Ich denk mal, dass man beim Spinnfischen selten die ganze Montage umkrempelt und so nicht die ganze Spule auswechseln muss, oder lieg ich da falsch?|kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

also ich brauche ersatzspulen, immer eine geflochtene, 16er oder so und eine mono 22er bis 30er für barsch und sontiges.....aber ich hab meistens immer 2-3 rollen dabei..


----------



## dorschhai (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*



> also ich brauche ersatzspulen, immer eine geflochtene, 16er oder so und eine mono 22er bis 30er für barsch und sontiges.....aber ich hab meistens immer 2-3 rollen dabei..



Da kann ich mich nur zustimmend anschließen. Ersatzspulen sind bei mir ein absolutes must-have! Bei längeren Touren, also mal ein ganzer Tag Blinkern, nehm ich aber meist 2-3 Ruten mit dazugehörigen Rollen mit um mich den Umständen anzupassen.


----------



## EgoZocker (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Hmm... Ersatzspulen kann man aber nicht nachkaufen, oder irgendwo ersteigern? #t


----------



## dorschhai (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Ersatzspulen kann man sowohl nachkaufen (beim Händler) als auch ersteigern (man kann so ziemlich alles, was auch im Laden verkauft wird, ersteigern).


----------



## Logo (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

auf Ersatzspulen würde ich auch großen Wert legen. Am besten sind natürlich Alu-Ersatzspulen, die zum Beispiel bei der neuen Exage FA Rolle von Shimano dabei sind. Kann leider nicht sagen ob die Exage eine "gute" Rolle ist, da ich diese noch nicht getestet habe.


----------



## EgoZocker (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Dann werd ich mir mal die Mitchell 300X zulegen.
Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten, war hier im Forum ja nicht anders zu erwarten (*schleim*) :q :q :q


----------



## Adrian* (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

jaja   
mitchell hat aber sonst immer ersatzspulen dabei, sonst sagste beim händler der soll dir en paar bestellen wenn er keine da hat...weisst du schon was du für ne schnur drauf machen willst?


----------



## EgoZocker (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

nun ja, wirklich Gedanken hab ich mir nicht gemacht, kannst du was empfehlen?
Und noch was: mein Freund möchte sich auch eine Rolle für das Spinnfischen kaufen und möchte wissen, ob eine Rücklaufsperre erforderlich ist!
Danke nochmal


----------



## Adrian* (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

empfehlen kann ich die 16er Fireline XDS, allerdings hat die null abriebsfestigkeit und ist für den angler kaum sichtbar!
ja rücklaufsperre ist ja in jeder rolle und ich fische NUR über den rücklauf, also drille, immer bremse ganz zu und den rücklauf offen.
das klappt bei mir viel besser als mit der bremse...
die bremse :

~> verdrallt schnur
~> man bringt anschläge nicht so gut durch
~> der fisch kann abziehen wann er will
~> wenn die schnur nur mal kurz ein bisschen locker ist der der fisch macht eine plötzliche flucht wo die schnur schnell stram gezogen wird geht es meisten PITSCH und die schnur ist durch wenn die bremse nicht richtig eingestellt ist.
~> und man muss fast die ganze zeit dran rum spielen zu, auf, zu, auf, fester leichter, und all sowas, diesen ganze probleme hat man nicht wenn man rückwärst kurbelt...außderdem macht der drill mir so mehr spaß... #6 
ich denke mal du weisst nicht wirklich was ich meine oder?


----------



## duck_68 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> empfehlen kann ich die 16er Fireline XDS, allerdings hat die null abriebsfestigkeit und ist für den angler kaum sichtbar!
> ja rücklaufsperre ist ja in jeder rolle und ich fische NUR über den rücklauf, also drille, immer bremse ganz zu und den rücklauf offen.
> das klappt bei mir viel besser als mit der bremse...
> die bremse :
> ...




 |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  Wem's gefällt - ich würde niemals ... und schon gar nicht als Anfänger #d  #d  mit "zugeknallter" Bremse Fischen.  Da kannst das "Pitsch" noch viel leichter hören, als mit richtig eingestellter Bremse!! Wer beim Drill an der Bremse fummeln muss, hat vorher was falsch eingestellt!!! |kopfkrat 

Ich möchte nicht erleben, wenn mit zugeknallter Bremse ein 10 pfündiger Rapfen direkt vor Deinen Füßen einsteigt.........................pitsch
So schnell kannst Du gar nicht reagieren und "rückwärts drehen"....

Mit richtig eingestellter Bremse sind da die Chancen den Fisch zu landen um ein Vielfaches höher!

Martin #h


----------



## duck_68 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> empfehlen kann ich die 16er Fireline XDS, allerdings hat die null abriebsfestigkeit und ist für den angler kaum sichtbar!




ÄHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH warum kannst Du Schnur empfehlen, wenn sie nicht zu sehen ist, und "null" Abriebfestigkeit hat |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

Gibt mir zu Denken ..................... Welche Schnur fischt Du dann eigentlich |kopfkrat 

Martin der grübelt |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

(die übliche rede wie ich sie immer höre)
ich weiß, aber ich bin das so gewöhnt....ich kann mit der bremse einfach nicht!


----------



## Adrian* (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

ich hab die XDS drauf, die schnur hält ja, wirft auch super und alles ja, aber wenn hänger in steinen ist oft direkt nach einem zug alles ab.


----------



## EgoZocker (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Das wichtigste konnte ich erkennen #6 
Ne, mal im Ernst, hab scho verstanden!


----------



## Adrian* (14. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

ich weiss ja nicht wie er das mit der köderführung macht, gibt ja welche die müssen die schnur sehen andere wieder nicht....


----------



## EgoZocker (15. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

So, ich meld mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder 
Ich bin weiterhin auf der Suche nach einer Spinnrolle und möchte mich nun zwischen der Mitchell und einer Okuma entscheiden.
Dazu brauch ich eure Hilfe:
ist die folgender Rolle zum Spinnfischen geeignet?

Okuma Epix Pro 40 
0,30mm/100m Übersetzung: 1:4,5


----------



## EgoZocker (15. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Hat denn keiner eine Idee, ob die Rolle zum Spinnfischen geeignet ist? #c


----------



## dorschhai (15. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Im Prinzip schon. Ich hatte auch mal ne Epix zum Spinnfischen. Nutze ich auch gelegentlich noch und bin recht zufrieden damit. Wäre auf jeden Fall auch ne Alternative. Meine hat nur eine Übersetzung von 6,3:1. Ist das Modell EFS30. Auch Fassung 100m/30er, momentan gefüllt mit PowerPro.


----------



## EgoZocker (15. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Vielen Dank!
Habe die Angabe des Fassungsvermögen falsch angegeben:
hat eigentlich eine Schnurfassung von 0,30mm/200m


----------



## dorschhai (16. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Berichte mal was du dir zulegen wirst! Sind alle schon ganz gespannt!


----------



## EgoZocker (16. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Werde mir die Spinnrute Shimano Catana 2,7m 20-50g und die Okuma Epix Pro Rolle zulegen.
So, nun hat sich die Spannung wohl gelöst |supergri 
Vielen Dank noch mal für eure Hilfe!#6 #6 
Hätte mir ansonsten entweder Schrott oder teures Zeug gekauft #q #q #q 
Allerdings kann ich erst in ca. 4Wochen angeln gehen, weil ich in 2 Wochen erst mein Zeugnis bekomme und dann noch ins Rathaus rennen muss :c


----------



## Adrian* (17. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

darf ich dir mal en anderen vorschlag machen, wenn du dich noch nicht entschieden hast?

YAD Cleveland / 2,70 m / 30-60 g WG  Preis: EUR 58.95 

Daiwas Samurai 2500 7i 190m 25er Preis: EUR 49,95


----------



## dorschhai (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

Hey Adrian mal aus purem Interesse gefragt: Warum bist du so auf YAD eingeschossen? Haste schon etliche Biester damit überlisten können oder warum vertraust du so sehr auf diese Marke?


----------



## Adrian* (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

ich habe mir letztes jahr die YAD Cleveland gekauft, es ist die wirklich beste rute die ich bissher habe! bin absoulte begeistert davon, werde sie mir jetzt auch noch ein zweites mal holen!
ein freund von mir kauft sich jetzt zwei picker ruten von YAD, von dennen er garnicht mehr aufhört zu sprechen....


----------



## Adrian* (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinnrute*

achja, und ich habe mit der cleveland meine besten fänge und erlebnisse gehabt     aber das ist ja nebensache.... #6


----------

